# Logan's First Founder!!!!



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Made plans with a buddy and his son Logan to try to see if we could get his son his first flounder with a gig. Started out around 8:30 it was low tide so it wasnt looking very promising?? Waded around looking, looking and Bam we spotted one! Handed logan the gig and told him to take aim and stab!! He handled it like a pro!!Saw a couple more under size. We stayed out for a hour our so and called it a night!!!


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

nice flattie! congrats to logan...bet he's ready to go again...


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Sweet!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Yeah the first thing he asked his dad at camp was " When we gonna go again" I wish we could have stayed out longer but we where reallt tired!!!


----------



## mike potter (Oct 3, 2007)

*dem flat fish*

Way to go logan!!!!!! I never had much luck sticking them.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

takes a true pro to stab fish


----------

